# Creepy Children sounds for haunt



## Addicted2Boo (Jul 19, 2009)

Hello everyone,
Every year I help put on a haunted house at my kids elementary school. This year the theme is dolls. I would love some music that has some creepy kids laughing or nursery rhymes or music box sounds. Any ideas would be appreciated! Thanks


----------



## CrypticCuriosity (Aug 18, 2012)

Here's a couple that came to mind.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Maybe Midnight Syndicate Haunted Nursery.

Here's a creepy midi I found back in 1997 when all I had a as a webtv:

https://youtu.be/rip15mXBejg


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

I'm sure I have some children audio for you, I also do a charity haunt for an elementary school every year too, its fun !
I'll dig thru my chikdren SFX files & see what I have for you


----------



## Addicted2Boo (Jul 19, 2009)

I really like the coralline one and the midnight syndicate! Both good options! Trying to get a few to loop


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

I have a few suggestions.

"Dance of the Headless Corpse" by Zombie Girl





"Tea For Three Plus One" from the OST of ""The Woman In Black"





Annabell's Music Box from the OST of "The Conjuring


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

I always liked the Haunted Mansion Music Box:

https://youtu.be/AjMC43S1u14


----------



## Addicted2Boo (Jul 19, 2009)

thanks!! lots of great ideas! Love the music box type music. Does anyone have anything with children laughing or talking over the music? thanks!


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

I recently discovered these tunes. I think they fit a haunted nursery.


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

Here's another one~Requiem for a Dream music box https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z-jEpbiZFJk


----------



## Rich B (Sep 23, 2005)

http://poisonprops.com/product/childrens-nursery-dd/

Great hour long track of music, sounds, laughter creepiness!!!


----------



## MrsDead (May 3, 2016)

"Haunted Nursery" Aka "Enchanted Nursery" by Midnight Syndicate is now on their retrospective album "Out of the Darkness". https://www.mostlydead.com/collecti...cts/out-of-the-darkness-midnight-syndicate-cd

They also have a very creepy version of "Dance of the Sugar Plum Fairies" on their Christmas album which you might also like. 
http://www.midnightsyndicate.com/product/christmas-a-ghostly-gathering/


----------



## Mofy (Sep 12, 2016)

If you have spiders, I love this one. Kid sings solo about spiders then with background effects:
Spider Spider


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Addicted2Boo said:


> Hello everyone,
> Every year I help put on a haunted house at my kids elementary school. This year the theme is dolls. I would love some music that has some creepy kids laughing or nursery rhymes or music box sounds. Any ideas would be appreciated! Thanks


Hey there,

I do the same every year for an elementary school as a fundraiser for them, they love it as much as I do puttig it together for them. & I love that most of the parents won't go thru it but the kids will - got the principle the 1st year & since she won't go near the HH ....LoL 

I will PM you with a link to a zip file with all kinds of Creepy children stuff that I collected & used for a haunted nursery I did for them 1 year.


----------



## phiberphreak (Oct 23, 2006)

I made a lullaby whispers soundtrack awhile back. I have it and a few others on my blog at http://wolfmooncemetery.blogspot.com/2015/10/ambient-yard-haund-sounds.html


----------



## demongod (Sep 16, 2010)

Darklord, Could you please also send me the creepy children sounds? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

demongod said:


> Darklord, Could you please also send me the creepy children sounds? Thanks in advance.


Pm-ed you


----------



## quakrspecl2 (Sep 7, 2015)

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ydLJtKlVVZw


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

One Oct. my Wife had enough time as a group of smaller kids came down the slide into the wine cellar to scare (or creep-out) the adults who came down next.
She had the kids singing "Twinkle-Twinkle Little Star", which was THE LAST thing most Adults expected to be hearing as the darkness swallowed their bodies on their fast trip into the subterranean depths.
The round-topped stone-arch room has a nice acoustic for those young voices too!


----------



## LadyRohan (Oct 20, 2010)

If it hasn't been suggested yet.... 

Pan's Labyrinth Lullaby
Music Box Version: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bY_EvbARc5Y
Regular Version: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=19bBGxf5k6k

This I found on youtube....
One hour of Creepy Doll Music
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6VKYzTu2v3k


----------



## boo who? (Feb 28, 2005)

Wasn't there a Rob Zombie song that had a creepy child's poem at the beginning?


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

I just found this on youtube.


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

Wow. That is super creepy. I like it.


----------

